# What drugs can do for you.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pictures of what heroin etc can do to your looks, it'd put me off for sure, not pretty, be warned.

www.attn.com/stories/5301/what-drugs-do-to-your-appearance


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Pictures of what heroin etc can do to your looks, it'd put me off for sure, not pretty, be warned.
> 
> www.attn.com/stories/5301/what-drugs-do-to-your-appearance


In fairness the pictures show the result of highly addictive and highly dangerous drugs; cocaine, heroin, meth and oxycodone (which incidentally is a prescription drug).

The majority of drugs used certainly in Europe are not these. The reason I bring it up is that the way in which drugs are discussed in the UK is half the problem. Most party drugs are simply not that dangerous at all and not addictive. Yet they are parceled together for discussion, with very dangerous drugs; like they're all the same. They are not...


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Leffe NL said:


> In fairness the pictures show the result of highly addictive and highly dangerous drugs; cocaine, heroin, meth and oxycodone (which incidentally is a prescription drug).
> 
> The majority of drugs used certainly in Europe are not these. The reason I bring it up is that the way in which drugs are discussed in the UK is half the problem. Most party drugs are simply not that dangerous at all and not addictive. Yet they are parceled together for discussion, with very dangerous drugs; like they're all the same. They are not...


Well I dont agree with any drugs,cant see the point.
Anyway we will all be taking drugs soon enough as we get older,and we wont have a choice.:surprise:I think I will wait till then!:frown2:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Well I dont agree with any drugs,cant see the point.
> Anyway we will all be taking drugs soon enough as we get older,and we wont have a choice.:surprise:I think I will wait till then!:frown2:


To play the devils advocate, you include alcohol? Which is involved in the majority of domestic violent crime?

0


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Leffe NL said:


> In fairness the pictures show the result of highly addictive and highly dangerous drugs; cocaine, heroin, meth and oxycodone (which incidentally is a prescription drug).
> 
> The majority of drugs used certainly in Europe are not these. The reason I bring it up is that the way in which drugs are discussed in the UK is half the problem. Most party drugs are simply not that dangerous at all and not addictive. Yet they are parceled together for discussion, with very dangerous drugs; like they're all the same. They are not...


Arrr but your list doesnt mention alcohol does it!>
I must admit I like the odd beer or three!:grin2:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Arrr but your list doesnt mention alcohol does it!>
> I must admit I like the odd beer or three!:grin2:


HEH. But the title of the thread says "Drugs", not "Meth, Cocaine, Heroine and the other one". Which was my point :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not advocating drugs but Im pretty sure Alcohol will have done more people damage than "Some" drugs. There is a massive difference though from smoking a joint to taking Heroin. Thankfully drugs are not something I have ever been into. Like most I dabbled with smoking stuff at festivals and in the park when we were kids but that's about it.


----------

